# 40" 4K monitors, anyone?



## RCsound (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm thinking about this months ago and want to jump to 40" 4K 3840 x 2160 main DAW screen, is what i need to get comfortable in front of it daily but it's huge, i see people in this forum using 34" 4K wide but i cant feel comfortable with this resolution in Cubase.

My actual setup is 3 monitors, left to right 24", 27", 24" 1080p and thinking to jump at 40" main daw screen, left-right is in the air.

I have in mind this monitor: Philips BDM4065UC.

Whats your experience with 40" 4K 3840 x 2160 monitors?.


----------



## samphony (Aug 4, 2015)

One of the best decisions I did regarding screen real estate. 

More info here 
http://vi-control.net/community/threads/new-single-monitor-1600-vs-1440-vs-4k.46612/


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Aug 4, 2015)

I think the thread samphony mentioned will have everything you need to know. I've been happy with having done it. 

The only thing is that if you add 1440 + 1080 horizontally or vertically, it'll be more than the dimensions of 4k so in some ways you need to sacrifice space even though the total resolution is much higher.


----------



## RCsound (Aug 4, 2015)

Thank you, the other thread is very informative. CrossOver UHD 404k is complex to find here, i need to see something from Dell, HP etc and decide.

Another question, what about cables? i have a setup with computers in another room, with 10 meters length cables. can this be a problem? maybe i need repeaters. dont know for sure.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Aug 4, 2015)

I've used 50" HDMI cable without issues. Most HDMI cat5 systems only handle 1080 so it'll probably be an expensive adapter. You can probably find such adapters from Startech or Gefen.


----------



## samphony (Aug 5, 2015)

RCsound said:


> Thank you, the other thread is very informative. CrossOver UHD 404k is complex to find here, i need to see something from Dell, HP etc and decide.
> 
> Another question, what about cables? i have a setup with computers in another room, with 10 meters length cables. can this be a problem? maybe i need repeaters. dont know for sure.



Where are you located? I've bought mine via eBay. It shipped from Korea.


----------



## Daryl (Aug 5, 2015)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> I've used 50" HDMI cable without issues. Most HDMI cat5 systems only handle 1080 so it'll probably be an expensive adapter. You can probably find such adapters from Startech or Gefen.


That would have been true a few years ago, but the high speed HDMI cables are pretty much the same price as the standard ones, so price is not a problem. If a manufacturer advertises something as a 4K cable don't buy it, because it it pretty much a scam.

@*RCsound* I have heard of people using way over 10m cables without a problem, so it is unlikely that any sort of repeater is needed.

D


----------



## RCsound (Aug 5, 2015)

samphony said:


> Where are you located? I've bought mine via eBay. It shipped from Korea.



I'm in Europe, oh, i forgot ebay, yeah i can find Crossover 404K, price slightly lower compared to Philips but i need to buy outside my country with extra charges and taxes, I find that they have same panel with some differences, I had good monitors from Philips without problems for a long time in the past so the first decision seem to be Philips at the moment but Crossover seem awesome.



Daryl said:


> If a manufacturer advertises something as a 4K cable don't buy it, because it it pretty much a scam.
> 
> I have heard of people using way over 10m cables without a problem, so it is unlikely that any sort of repeater is needed.



There is some misinformation about 4k, length, HDMI specs etc... so after buy it, i want to test the monitor with actual cables and change it if necessary.



Gerhard Westphalen said:


> I've used 50" HDMI cable without issues. Most HDMI cat5 systems only handle 1080 so it'll probably be an expensive adapter. You can probably find such adapters from Startech or Gefen.



Thank for the info.


----------



## Vin (Aug 5, 2015)

Not 4K, but my next monitor for sure:


----------



## samphony (Aug 5, 2015)

RCsound said:


> I'm in Europe, oh, i forgot ebay, yeah i can find Crossover 404K, price slightly lower compared to Philips but i need to buy outside my country with extra charges and taxes, I find that they have same panel with some differences, I had good monitors from Philips without problems for a long time in the past so the first decision seem to be Philips at the moment but Crossover seem awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Philips is more expensive and suffers from PWM!

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/pulse_width_modulation.htm


----------



## RCsound (Aug 5, 2015)

Yeah, I just read this a few minutes ago in the same web:

Review Philips 40" BDM4065UC

PWM is something I dont like at all. The only option is Crossover 404K with flicker-free. I need to contact suppliers to get costs and shipping rates.


----------



## samphony (Aug 5, 2015)

I paid 600€ plus 100€ tax at customs

Shipping is free. Just look for the perfect pixel offer. With that you pay a little more €uros but they'll check that the panel has no dead pixels.


----------



## wcreed51 (Aug 13, 2015)

For those have gone to a 40" display, can you tell me how far you sit from the screen?


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Aug 13, 2015)

wcreed51 said:


> For those have gone to a 40" display, can you tell me how far you sit from the screen?



I sit around 1.5m away. (I'm currently travelling so I can't measure)


----------



## RCsound (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm on vacation, I still have not the monitor, but It will be located 1.20-1.40m away, behind the touchscreen.


----------



## Coldsound (Aug 17, 2015)

I do have the Philips 40" BDM4065UC and it's very good ! 
I'm seating in front of it all day long sty 50cm and it's good. 34' would be hard to read, but 40' is perfect. 
For now I only have this computer, and I'm working with Cubase, VEPro and the video on the same screen. I will try to add a 24' (my old screen) vertical to put VEpro, or score in the near futur...


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 17, 2015)

Love to get some opinions on a plan of mine regarding monitor(s) / vid playback screens. I currently have a couple 27" screens. The daily work gets done nicely and when clients are over I'll increase the video player (in Nuendo) to 'full screen' (one of the screens). The challenge is my big fat head is often in the way (they are sitting at Bistro table height behind me at that slightly elevated 'bistro' height Producer's desk.) I find myself moving from 'side to side' so they can see THEIR film.

The plan was to add a vid card and drive a NEW much larger screen (around 60" UHD) that plays their film (wall mounted just about the current duo 27" screens). I don't think there is a snag in this plan but is it the right plan? 

Would a better option be to wall mount in front of me a couple of these 40" Philips and in 'landscape' have my Daw and vid player spread across the two of them? I would slightly elevate them (wall mount) so Director/Producer can see fine - but also allow myself to work with larger 'vid realestate'.

Thoughts / suggestions?


----------



## whinecellar (Aug 17, 2015)

I too am looking to move to a large 4k display to use initially with a 15" MacBook Pro Retina (latest model with dedicated graphics). This would be for my main Logic X rig, tapped into additional slaves running samples via VE Pro. My question is, can I expect the MBP fans to rev up when driving a 4k display? I love how quiet that machine is and would hate to have fan noise all the time when running Logic...

Thanks in advance...


----------



## RCsound (Jul 6, 2018)

After the fiasco of CrossOver UHD 404k, (i got one from a friend a year ago and it broke 3 week laters with some smoke), then buy a Philips BDM4065UC and the panel go dark 2 month later, so i back to 3 monitors 27" setup for some time, but now i'm going with this LG model in 43":

https://www.lg.com/us/monitors/lg-43UD79-B-4k-uhd-led-monitor

Has anyone tried HDMI Fiber optics cables for distances of about 7 meters?. I have some problems in the past with the so called "premium" cables for that distance and on Tuesday i have a new LG 43" 4K monitor to test, and want to buy some HDMI 2.0 Cables.

EDIT: finally I bought the fiber cable and it works fine, 10 meters UHD 4K without glitches. The price is a bit high for 10 meters, near 100$ but is it worth it to avoid issues.


----------



## Synetos (Jul 11, 2018)

I really, really like the Dell P3417Q monitor. Yes, it is a 43", but I find it to be perfect for my studio console. I have tried several 4k monitors and this one is just right.

https://www.dell.com/en-us/shop/del...17q/apd/210-ahsq/monitors-monitor-accessories


----------



## Synetos (Jul 11, 2018)

whinecellar said:


> I too am looking to move to a large 4k display to use initially with a 15" MacBook Pro Retina (latest model with dedicated graphics). This would be for my main Logic X rig, tapped into additional slaves running samples via VE Pro. My question is, can I expect the MBP fans to rev up when driving a 4k display? I love how quiet that machine is and would hate to have fan noise all the time when running Logic...
> 
> Thanks in advance...



I had a loaded Mid 2014 MBP Retina 15" that I used with my 4k. It seemed okay, until I tried to run dual 4k monitors. When I used it, I closed the MBP screen and had it on a fan cooler. It choked on the dual monitor setup, but did fine when I just drove one 4k with the built-in HDMI port.

I was going to try to use external video cards in a TB chassis, but it turns out Apple has made it difficult on a MBP TB2 running High Sierra. So I just gave up. I have since sold my MBP, otherwise I would test it for you.


----------



## whinecellar (Jul 11, 2018)

Synetos said:


> I had a loaded Mid 2014 MBP Retina 15" that I used with my 4k. It seemed okay, until I tried to run dual 4k monitors. When I used it, I closed the MBP screen and had it on a fan cooler. It choked on the dual monitor setup, but did fine when I just drove one 4k with the built-in HDMI port.
> 
> I was going to try to use external video cards in a TB chassis, but it turns out Apple has made it difficult on a MBP TB2 running High Sierra. So I just gave up. I have since sold my MBP, otherwise I would test it for you.



Well, since my post above, I've been running a 40" 4k on that MacBook Pro for over 2 years now, and I've loved it! I'm actually thinking about jumping up to a 55 or 65" curved panel though, just because a 40" up close means a lot of uncomfortable neck turning to see the corners. So that's my next move!


----------



## Synetos (Jul 11, 2018)

whinecellar said:


> Well, since my post above, I've been running a 40" 4k on that MacBook Pro for over 2 years now, and I've loved it! I'm actually thinking about jumping up to a 55 or 65" curved panel though, just because a 40" up close means a lot of uncomfortable neck turning to see the corners. So that's my next move!



Ha! Sorry...I didnt realize it was a revived thread.  

I once tried a 55" curved, but I could not stand it that close to me. I couldnt "see" the whole screen at once, so yes...lots of neck turning. It also gave me headaches, but I get motion sickness kinda easy. My 43" gives me just the right amount of distance and field of view. I have it about 3ft away.


----------

